# Comment séparer le dock ( comme ci joint )



## belgarath (28 Octobre 2006)

Salut tous .

Voila je cherche comment séparer les applis du doc comme ici :

http://www.glm-graphics.net/desk/thecrow.jpg

Un nouveau macuser qui aimerait bien que shapeshifer passe sur intel..


----------



## Sim le pirate (28 Octobre 2006)

belgarath a dit:


> Salut tous .
> 
> Voila je cherche comment séparer les applis du doc comme ici :
> 
> ...



Dock separators !!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

par contre comment change-t-on la police des caractères, celle de l'image me plait bien


----------



## Sim le pirate (28 Octobre 2006)

rhandal a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> par contre comment change-t-on la police des caractères, celle de l'image me plait bien



Silk !


----------



## belgarath (28 Octobre 2006)

Merci beaucoup !!

J'avais cherché pendant des heures et essayer plein de logiciels, maintenant c'est beaucoup plus lisible.

PS : soit dit en passant je trouve ça abérant de devoir payer 10 $ pour pouvoir changer la police d'un système qu'on à déjà payé..


----------

